# Who here is waiting for 06 GTO and why?



## h777 (Apr 24, 2005)

Just wondering if some of you all are waiting for the 06 GTO and what might the reason be? Also, any word so far what new to expect?


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

h777 said:


> Just wondering if some of you all are waiting for the 06 GTO and what might the reason be? Also, any word so far what new to expect?


Everything right now is all rumor, but have heard maybe a different front fascia, a little more hp (different cam and heads) and maybe some of the monaro options (seat memory, dual air, etc.) All rumors from different sources, so please hold the bashing to a minimum....

I want an 06 to have the last year thay are made in Australia. I'm afraid, as are others on this forum and others, that the build quality will not be as solid as the current GTO. I also want the extra HP and the possibility of having a GTO with all the bugs, however slight, all fixed. Also, doesn't the old addage, save the best for last, also apply to cars? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe, but remember that GM has a habit of killing a vehicle off after all the bugs are worked out of it.


----------



## ShahulX (Jan 3, 2005)

just waiting in general, I lurk these boards but I think Im just trying to decide what car I want next year...selling my miata in a few days and will get a car this winter (esiest time to buy a sports car)

-shahul


----------



## Titeylicious (Apr 23, 2005)

I was going to get a 2005. The sap package and leasing arent seeming to mix to well with the dealers around here though. In the meantime I figure I can save up enough money to buy a 2006 when they show up. 

Does anyone know what month the 2006's will be available?


----------



## Trailwalker (Apr 27, 2005)

ShahulX said:


> just waiting in general, I lurk these boards but I think Im just trying to decide what car I want next year...selling my miata in a few days and will get a car this winter (esiest time to buy a sports car)
> 
> -shahul


Guess I'm not the only one trying to decide what car to get after my Miata. I'm lurking her, on the Crossfire forum, and on the Solstice forum. I really like the Solstice, but it's awfully similar to the Miata. The GTO has such a nice interior and great engine that I just have to consider it. The Crossfire seems more age appropriate (in my 50's) and reminds me of my father-in-law's C-3 Cunningham.

ShahulX, what other cars are you considering?


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

GumbyGoat said:


> I'm afraid, as are others on this forum and others, that the build quality will not be as solid as the current GTO. I also want the extra HP and the possibility of having a GTO with all the bugs, however slight, all fixed. Also, doesn't the old addage, save the best for last, also apply to cars? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :agree 

In addition, it just gives me that much more time to make a 100% down payment. Sorry, I've been listening too much to Dave Ramsey, although he would never agree to buy new! But being I've had the same car for over a decade with no payments in 6 years, why not??
:cool


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

MoreMoonShine said:


> :agree
> 
> In addition, it just gives me that much more time to make a 100% down payment. Sorry, I've been listening too much to Dave Ramsey, although he would never agree to buy new! But being I've had the same car for over a decade with no payments in 6 years, why not??
> :cool


 I've had a monthly car payment for so long, I don't think my life would feel complete without one.... :cheers


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Titeylicious said:


> Does anyone know what month the 2006's will be available?


2006 production starts Jun/Jul timeframe for a Oct/Nov arrival at dealerships. 06 will more than likely just be a carryover from the 05, IMHO.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GumbyGoat said:


> 2006 production starts Jun/Jul timeframe for a Oct/Nov arrival at dealerships. 06 will more than likely just be a carryover from the 05, IMHO.


Information is hard to find on the 06 GTO, I expect some changes, here are the color options rumored to be available for next years model.

12U Cyclone Grey Metallic
13U Quicksilver Metallic
24U Impulse Blue Metallic
62U Torrid Red
71U Spice Red Metallic
66U Brazen Orange Metallic
80U Phantom Black Metallic

*Brazen Orange Metallic*


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Information is hard to find on the 06 GTO, I expect some changes, here are the color options rumored to be available for next years model.
> 
> 12U Cyclone Grey Metallic
> 13U Quicksilver Metallic
> ...


 Any pictures of the Spice Red Metallic? Any Interior color changes?


----------



## axt36 (Apr 28, 2005)

Maybe 18 inch wheels and center pods with the Battery and oil info like the Holdens.


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

Why doesnt GM just import the Holdens as is and still call it the GTO! sounds like all the options are on the holden and (everyone) including myself prefers the holden body over the pontiac.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

geerhed said:


> Why doesnt GM just import the Holdens as is and still call it the GTO! sounds like all the options are on the holden and (everyone) including myself prefers the holden body over the pontiac.


They _are_ Holdens, with nasty Pontiac noses nailed on by Holden...because Detroit said so. Importing them _as is _ would be problematic-- Right hand drive would make passing and buying cheeseburgers (hold the pickles) most difficult.


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Right hand drive would make passing and buying cheeseburgers (hold the pickles) most difficult.


Not if you dine at rallys or checkers... 


Jim


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

FoMoGo said:


> Not if you dine at rallys or checkers...
> 
> 
> Jim



They don't have cheeseburgers?


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> They don't have cheeseburgers?


No, just terriaki burgers and sushi - the Japs are taking over.


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> They don't have cheeseburgers?


Passenger side drive thru... :willy: 


Jim


----------



## xxxxxxx01 (Apr 28, 2005)

the 2006 will be available in early august, i got this information after debating with my self weather to buy an 05, or wait for the 06 i quickly realized it would be some time before i had enough for a down payment and waiting for the 06 would be a better option for obvious reasons ( slightly increased HP, TQ, better body, and problems fixed etc...) 

so i called 1-800-2PONTIAC I spoke with the GTO representative and they informed me that the 2006 would be coming out in August of 05


----------



## KJS (Apr 6, 2005)

*Waiting for 06*

One of the best reasons to wait would be for more horsepower, side airbags,gages,navigation and a host of the other options left out by GM. Would like to see White as an avaliable color.


----------



## Tim Currie (Apr 12, 2005)

KJS said:


> One of the best reasons to wait would be for more horsepower, side airbags,gages,navigation and a host of the other options left out by GM. Would like to see White as an avaliable color.



But, does anyone have any good reason to think that will actually happen...???


----------

